# new poaching legislation for PA



## hookedonarchery (Jan 28, 2006)

:set1_applaud:They are finally realizing that something is wrong and needs to be changed as far as are poachers are concerned. It is about high time these poachers start getting more than a slap on the wrist. Write your legislator and let them know you are in support of harsher consequences for poachers. Our game commission officers need all the help they can get. 
check out the following link::set1_applaud:
http://www.timesleader.com/news/20080131_31poaching_ART.html


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2006)

*Finally!!!!!*

IT`S ABOUT TIME!!!!!!:wav:


----------



## Pabowhunter29 (Feb 26, 2007)

i'll drink to that :darkbeer:


----------



## ArcherAdam (Nov 27, 2007)

Pabowhunter29 said:


> i'll drink to that :darkbeer:


X 2!


----------



## ghost1 (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice to see this. I hope it will pass but I would like to see the fines 3x that.


----------



## PABowhunt4life (Feb 3, 2005)

It's about frikkin time :darkbeer:


----------



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

that will be the best move they have made in years!


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

A step in the right direction...but once again a baby step when a big step is needed...


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Its a start but they need to be able to use the decoy deer again. You would knock these guys off one by one with that thing.


----------



## tony s (Aug 8, 2003)

Pabowhunter29 said:


> i'll drink to that :darkbeer:


X 3:darkbeer:


----------

